# Why all the animosity?



## marshallbd (Nov 4, 2003)

Forgive me if I speak out of turn....
Isn't the Kenpo as Mr Parker taught it supposed to be the beginning of a personal journey and path for growth in mind body and spirit? If so, then why does everyone not just respect the path others have chosen and follow or create thier own without all of the bad thoughts and feelings?

I am only a yellow belt.....so maybe I haven't learned enough ......

I am interested in your thoughts...


With respect

Beau


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 4, 2003)

Beau:  Unfortunately, Mr. Parker died 13 years ago.  Kenpoists often disagree on the best way to do Kenpo, what direction to take Kenpo in the future, who are the best leaders for Kenpo.  Many even disagree on what Mr. Parker would have said, done, or thought about a particular issue.  Kenpoists are only human and as such have the same flaws as everyone else.


----------



## pete (Nov 4, 2003)

> why does everyone not just respect the path others have chosen and follow or create thier own



money, power, self-importance... take your pick


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pete _
> *money, power, self-importance... take your pick *



they are the root of all evils


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 4, 2003)

... it existed long, long ago ...  and grew while Mr. Parker was alive.  Why should it have changed since?

In a PerfectKenpoWorld we would:

A.  All be tolerant of each other; or
B.  All be training the same material in the same way; or
C.  Something else.

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Orig posted by Michael Billings _*
> In a PerfectKenpoWorld we would:
> 
> A.  All be tolerant of each other; or
> ...



Either.......

Know of ...

Know ...

& Understand

:asian:


----------

